# allgemeine Frage zu Spring (AOP)



## Spring (10. Sep 2007)

Heul, 

ich muss mich gerade mit Spring beschäftigen und habe es demnach mit Begriffen wie Dependency Injection, AOP etc. zu tun. 
Leute, ich weiß google ist dein Freund aber ich finde im ganzen Netz keine vernünftige Quelle die das Thema AOP für einen Anfänger halbwegs gut rüberbringt. Habe gerade den Artikel bei wikipedia gelesen, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen: 

Ich kapier überhuapt nix  ???:L 

Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle im Netz oder ein gutes Buch oder hat vielleicht jemand ein ganz minimales Beispiel in Java parat wo man sagen: Das hat jetzt einen AOP Aspekt ?

Das würde mir echt helfen. 

Gruß

Andre


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2007)

was spricht denn gegen Standard wie z.B.
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/wa-spring1/

etwas deutscher zumindest als Linksammlung:
http://www.karstenvoges.de/blog/archives/2004/07/20/einfuehrung_springframework.html

ich hab das Buch hier
http://www.spring-hibernate.de/
und bin recht zufrieden, 
wenn du Spring ganz ohne Hibernate kennenlernen willst, dann ist das etwas unhandlich


----------



## spring (11. Sep 2007)

Das ist doch schonmal was. 
andere können immer besser googlen. ich hab das nicht gefunden, aber auf ibm gibt es glaub ich öfter ganz gute artikel zu irgendwelchen themen. muss ich mal im auge behalten.

danke.


----------

